# Did the factory put in Mobil One?



## the UPS guy (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey guys- I bought an '04 in Sept. and when I asked the dealer if the engine came with Mobil One from the factory he said yes, but you know how dealers can say anything you want to hear. I know the Vette comes with it and since it's due to be changed before winter storage thought I'd ask somebody who knows. Didn't see any M1 sticker under the hood. Thanks for any advice, and NO the car isn't brown!!!


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I don't see why the factory wouldn't put Mobil 1 in the motor. It's basically the same LS1 engine as in the Vette, so I'm almost positive it is Mobil 1.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

When I picked up my GTO I was told there was standard GM oil in the car. I also didn't have a mobil 1 sticker anywhere. My first order of business was to change the oil to Red Line full synthetic. I've roadraced motorcycles for many years and seen dramatic results from the use of Red Line oil. My race bikes picked up 3 to 6 HP on the dyno just from the different oil. I'm a believer in the stuff. At $7.50 a quart you have to be, but it is money well spent.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

only vettes coming w/ mobil 1

you be on dino


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I too will switch to Mobile One very soon. If I was rich I would do it tomorow. Just hit 1500 miles!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

switched at 500 miles. Go ahead and put in a magnetic drain plug to get the slivers and sludge out. some put a magnet on the oil filter.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm running regular 5W-50 mineral oil for the first two 3000 mile oil changes, then switching to Mobil One.


----------



## JWC (Jul 28, 2004)

The owner's manual says it takes 6.5 quarts of oil with a filter change.

I put in 6 quarts (Mobil 1) and checked it after a short run. It was right on the mark.

When I got the car from the dealer, the oil level was above the full mark, so it probably had 6.5 quarts in it.


----------



## Monte (Oct 13, 2004)

*Mobil 1*

For some reason they didn't put mobil 1 in the
GTO only in the Vette.
I just had my second oil change & had them put in Mobil one.
They told me not to do it on the the 1st change, but it was ok
to do after that.


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

people were complaining to much about the price of the oil change, that is why the GTO has regular oil in it. 

When they put the 320 horse SS Camaro out, they ran Mobil-1. 

Synethic is all hype. Had a vehicle in the dealer the other day. 500K miles on it. 4.3L V-6 Astro van. Reseal the top part of the motor. Cylinder walls, looked brand new, crosshatch still intact.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I don't buy synthetic being all hype. After switching to Red Line I could tear down race engines after 1000 miles of racing and find bearings that looked like brand new. I was totally amazed. Go to a NASCAR or AMLS race weekend and walk the pit area. You will only see synthetic oil. Red Line, Motul and so on. If it is slick enough to improve your HP on a dyno, what does that tell you?


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I have generally did one or two non synthetic oil changes myslef on my LS1's and then switching and staying with Mobil 1.

I guess that will be my plan with this car too now that I think about it. Synthetic definetly doesn't hurt the engine and it doesn't break down as fast. Find the right store and buy it by the case and your not losing too much extra money.


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

roadracer said:


> I don't buy synthetic being all hype. After switching to Red Line I could tear down race engines after 1000 miles of racing and find bearings that looked like brand new. I was totally amazed. Go to a NASCAR or AMLS race weekend and walk the pit area. You will only see synthetic oil. Red Line, Motul and so on. If it is slick enough to improve your HP on a dyno, what does that tell you?


We are talking to different things here. He is talking a daily driver. You are talking race cars.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

I had my fist oil change a week ago and opted for the Mobil 1 synthetic. 
Westell I may be wrong on this, but wouldn't the magnetic drain plug and filter be useless since the Goat has an aluminium engine. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

stucker said:


> I had my fist oil change a week ago and opted for the Mobil 1 synthetic.
> Westell I may be wrong on this, but wouldn't the magnetic drain plug and filter be useless since the Goat has an aluminium engine. Please correct me if I am wrong.


You're certainly right about block and heads. Blocks have iron sleeves, crank is iron, all threaded bolts are iron, connecting rods, valves, valve springs and host of other parts. Like, I wrote, I got metal slivers and sludge my first two changes on all three LS1's I had / have.

I got an article from Vette magazine, May 2002, titled "Power Plant" Behind the scenes at the St. Catherines Engine Assembly Plant where Corvette's aluminum heart is built. email me if you want a scanned copy. [email protected]


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

I was told by my dealership there is mobile 1 in there.I talked to 2 people to see if I would get the same answer.


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

Joey Waid said:


> I was told by my dealership there is mobile 1 in there.I talked to 2 people to see if I would get the same answer.



All vehicles that come from the factory with Mobil 1, have a sticker on them that says directly on the oil filler cap. The vehicle has regular oil in it.


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

Right out of your owners manual. 


Engine oil which meets GM Standard GM6094M and displays the American Petroleum Institute Certified for Gasoline Engines starburst symbol. GM Goodwrench oil meets all the requirements for your vehicle. To determine the proper viscosity for your vehicle's engine, see Engine Oil .


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I saw a Mobile 1 after market engine dress up oil cap on Ebay and almost bought it. If it was stainless steel like my Nismo one was that would have been cool. Something different though for the diehard. I just searched on 2004 Pontiac GTO car parts. Just some info for those who like the Mobile 1 and would like a cheap way to mark your engine bay. I also read in the manual that 3k mile oil changes are ot always necassary that the car wil let me know when it needs new GM oil and it could be as often as only once a year depending on driving habits. I think I will stick to my plan on this issue manual or not. First two regular from the dealer make sure everything is cool, add that magnet, then switch to Mobile 1 and never look back.

:cool


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

The oil change light is great. I have let my Trailblazer run untill the light came on. It popped on at 4385 m/ks instead of me changing it at 3000m/ks. Nothing special.


----------

